# Rain Shower textured baby blanket



## wyldwmn (Jun 11, 2013)

I received a Mary Maxim catalogue in today's mail, and in the baby blanket section saw a picture of a very pretty and interesting afghan. At first I thought it was made in crocodile stitch, but on closer inspection, I think it's just shells that overlap, offset on each row. The color of the yarn is wonderful, however, I would like this made up in an adult size.

http://www.marymaxim.com/textured-granny-blanket.html


----------



## Lillyhooch (Sep 27, 2012)

My interest is the beautiful colorway. Unfortunately it appears only the finished article is available, and no reference to the colors or yarn details.


----------



## wyldwmn (Jun 11, 2013)

Lillyhooch said:


> My interest is the beautiful colorway. Unfortunately it appears only the finished article is available, and no reference to the colors or yarn details.


Yes, the information about the yarn is there. I have the paper catalogue right here, and it say that this is a kit that uses Prism yarn in the color Rain Shower, and a size 7 crochet hook. The finished afghan is only 36 x 36.

In the same catalogue there is a lovely shawl called Simply Soft Wrap that has an interesting collar and an interesting edging.

http://www.marymaxim.com/simply-soft-wrap.html

There are different views to see the detail of the wrap.


----------



## vixensuzyq (Jun 21, 2013)

wyldwmn said:


> I received a Mary Maxim catalogue in today's mail, and in the baby blanket section saw a picture of a very pretty and interesting afghan. At first I thought it was made in crocodile stitch, but on closer inspection, I think it's just shells that overlap, offset on each row. The color of the yarn is wonderful, however, I would like this made up in an adult size.
> 
> http://www.marymaxim.com/textured-granny-blanket.html


I get my notices by email and got it this morning. Fell in love with the afghan and the yarns.  

However, budget won't allow right now.   Will have to wait.


----------



## Lillyhooch (Sep 27, 2012)

I went to the Prism website but couldn't identify which yarn it is. My interest stems for looking for a colorway to knit an wrap that looks like butterfly wings. The Rain Shower colors would be perfect.


----------



## Lillyhooch (Sep 27, 2012)

Deleted because I posted twice.


----------



## vixensuzyq (Jun 21, 2013)

Lillyhooch said:


> I went to the Prism website but couldn't identify which yarn it is. My interest stems for looking for a colorway to knit an wrap that looks like butterfly wings. The Rain Shower colors would be perfect.


You should go to the Mary Maxim site online and then you can view their current catalogue and get the exact info on the yarn.

Good luck.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

beautiful! would be interested in the pattern but since it is a kit, oh well!


----------



## wyldwmn (Jun 11, 2013)

Lillyhooch said:


> I went to the Prism website but couldn't identify which yarn it is. My interest stems for looking for a colorway to knit an wrap that looks like butterfly wings. The Rain Shower colors would be perfect.


That is right! I never thought about that. You might want to look at the Mary Maxim site to see the information about the yarn and colorway. Not sure, but it's possible they have an exclusive? The yarn is available separately from the afghan. I'm thinking that this would also be a very lovely potholder or hot pad made in thread.


----------



## Lillyhooch (Sep 27, 2012)

Found more information on the Mary Maxim website, but not all information required to make a purchase. Tried to send an email to Customer Service but for some reason they did not accept my email address. Consequently I give up.
What wasn't stated was the yardage and the shipping costs to Australia. I did pick up from the photo of the yarn that it is Acrylic - wouldn't have known that either had the photo been from a different angle!! Not so good at marketing is my conclusion.


----------



## wyldwmn (Jun 11, 2013)

Lillyhooch said:


> Found more information on the Mary Maxim website, but not all information required to make a purchase. Tried to send an email to Customer Service but for some reason they did not accept my email address. Consequently I give up.
> What wasn't stated was the yardage and the shipping costs to Australia. I did pick up from the photo of the yarn that it is Acrylic - wouldn't have known that either had the photo been from a different angle!! Not so good at marketing is my conclusion.


I agree. On the whole I have not been happy when I have ordered kits of any kind, because the materials were pretty much not the quality I was hoping for. I much prefer to match my own materials to the pattern that I want to make.


----------



## annematilda (May 7, 2011)

Don't know anything about the yarn but the pattern looks very similar to the free pattern "Fluffy Meringue Stitch Blanket" at the Patons site. I'm actually making one at the moment so it rang a bell..


----------



## crochetgirl1950 (Feb 13, 2012)

Yes, I agree with another poster about the yarn quality in the kits. I ordered the crochet kit for the baby's sweater that is circular but was very disappointed in the texture of the yarn that came with the kit. It was coarse and did not display the stitch definition. I ordered another variegated yarn and I am very happy with the results.


----------



## zookeeper1 (Feb 26, 2013)

You can order the yarn separate from Mary Maxim. I have order from them for years. The quality is great and they supply information on grams, yards, ozs, and give you a color chart to choose your favorite from. Never have been disappointed. they also have flat rate shipping days and free shipping days.


----------



## nordymc (Aug 5, 2013)

what is the crocodile stitch.Never heard of it


----------



## linda6200 (Oct 11, 2011)

My gripe with Mary Maxim has always been that the only way to get patterns from them is to buy the kit, and I am like the rest of you, don't like the yarn in the kit. I MUCH prefer to purchase the pattern and choose the yarn myself. Occasionally, I'll find a Mary Maxim pattern posted on another site.


----------



## knitpick (Apr 21, 2011)

I saw one similar as a free pattern on either Bernat or Patons web sites. at least I think it looked like this.


----------

